# Gun Mounts!



## Thejrod (Sep 23, 2014)

How do you secure your Rifles, Shotguns and bows/crossbows in your boats or vehicles?
Let us see some pictures! Looking for a storage solution for my 17ft Alumaweld boat!


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 23, 2014)

There is a gun/rod box that you can mount in your boat, they aren't terribly expensive either and there are some that are removable also... fish on fabrications a sponsor on here can make you one


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks Jeeper! I Jeep a bit myself! Think I've got a good idea of what's going to work. (my shotgun stays close by) there is quite a bit of room in the rod box & think I'll use the folding door to secure a two gun mount! I'll post pics!


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh, let's see the Jeep!


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 24, 2014)




----------

